# Playing Old Games on New Windows 10 Computer?



## SeaBreeze (Dec 1, 2016)

My husband has some really old games like Doom, Quake, System Shock, Castle Wolfenstein that he'd like to load into our Windows 10 computer and play now and then.  I just tried to install the Doom CD, and although it's now on my computer, it's not playable.  The error shows that the computer doesn't have DPLAY.dll.

I don't know, this may or may not be easily resolved by downloading a DPLAY.dll file from a site online.  I would only want to download anything from a safe Microsoft recommended website, and wonder if that is enough to play these old games.

I don't know much about computers and would like the most simple and direct way to play at least one of these old games.  Any suggestions for using the game CDs we already own?  Not interested to download a whole new version of the game.

Is there an easy way to use these old games?


----------



## bluebreezes (Dec 1, 2016)

One thing to try is go to the game company's website to see if there are Windows 10 patches available that may make them compatible to play. You may have already done this, but if not, search by the game number + Windows 10 (Doom Windows 10 etc.) to see what other folks are doing. I'm sure there are communities of players of those games who would like to exactly what you're asking.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 1, 2016)

I have searched around Bluebreezes.  The Doom website seems to just want you to buy and download the game.  We already bought it and have the old CDs.  I have read a lot of articles and forums of gamers, and it's a bit confusing, mostly try this and if it don't work, try that sort of thing.  Also, I'm not open to downloading any files from a website that is not completely safe and recommended by Microsoft/Windows.  Not being picky, just trying to avoid problems with viruses, etc.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 2, 2016)

You are pretty much out of luck with the original Doom. There are ways to get it running but it's tricky and not worth the hassle. There is a great game site at gog.com. I use it all the time. They acquire the rights to older games that are not compatible with the latest versions of Windows and update them so they are compatible. I know for a fact that System Shock 2 is at the site because I bought it ! Caveat is you do have to buy the game again. Doesn't help even if you have the original CD, but the prices for most of the older games are reasonable plus there are some great sales this time of year. It's one of my favorite places to go to buy PC games (also have some Mac and Linux versions).


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 2, 2016)

I might add if he still has any older games that are DOS based there is a legitimate program called Dosbox. It's a DOS emulator for Windows, is open sourced and best of all is free. It let's one play many of the older DOS games on Windows. Kind of tricky to set up at times but there is a great online community for those who need help. Yes, I am one of those nerdy and geeky PC gamers.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 2, 2016)

Thank you Mark, my husband was saying he'd rather look into buying updated versions of the games (CDs) that will play on new computers in a local store.  Maybe he'll see a new game he'd like to buy.  He really doesn't play them much, but likes to have the option if he's in the mood.  

I'll check out that Dosbox, thanks.  What do you mean when you say it's 'open sourced', can the program be downloaded safely from a reputable site, for example Microsoft?  Playing those games can be fun, but I never got very far unless I was in God-Mode.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 2, 2016)

It just means that it is an open program which people can modify and distribute. Openoffice is a good example of good open source software. You can find more information about Dosbox at dosbox.com . To be honest though I wouldn't bother with it unless he does have a lot of older DOS games lying around that he wants to play. He probably won't have any luck finding DVD's at local stores. Most games are now bought online and are downloaded. Steam changed the whole way the industry worked when it came out a few years ago. 
And there are a few games that I have had to turn on God-Mode at certain times !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks for your input Mark.  He's only got around a half dozen games in the basement that he's had for years now.  He said he will look into buying one online and downloading it that way.  I don't know if he'll stick with Doom, Quake, System Shock, Unreal, Castle Wolfenstein or go with something new.  Or, if those original games are even an option anymore.


----------



## johnosmond (Dec 8, 2016)

There's a site called Good Old Games, the url is gog.com, they create remakes of old games that work properly on new computers.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks John, MarkinPhx had already clued me in to that website and I gave the info to my husband.  Nice to have those options available!


----------

